# Dehydrating blue potatoes



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Noramlly I don't dehydrate potatoes as they keep long enough to get me through the winter. But I want to preserves some blue ones. 
Does anyone know if they keep their color?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm growing purple potatoes but they're not ready yet! Probably depends if they are blue all the way through or just their skin. Potatoes need to be blanched before dehydrating to keep from blackening, would hope that would keep their color.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

They are pretty blue, though not evenly, through the whole potato.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

When you dehydrate them let us know how they turn out. Doesn't look like anyone has dehydrated blue potatoes! It'll be a while before mine are ready if we get any at all between the heat and the gophers.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I dehydrated some baby All Blue just to see... they did lighten considerably during blanching, but are still noticeably blue. I recommend using ascorbic acid/citric acid on them after slicing since the ones I didn't treat turned a bit gray during drying rather than staying a nice periwinkle color like the treated ones.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried them and it's just what PlickityCat said- sort of grayish blue (no lemon juice.) The results are not appealing to me so I think I will reserve them for baking or roasting where the color stays.
The All Blue did keep their shape through blanching better that some of my others though.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, my blues have a great waxy texture which holds up extremely well for canning even though they lose their color when processed. When dehydrating my whites and yellows, I find that the waxier ("boiling") potatoes work better for dices and slices, while the starchier ("baking") potatoes work better to grind up for mashed.


----------

